# Nazi flying discs



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Nazi flying discs: The alternative Roswell *
Column: Hidden Agenda 
Posted on Thursday, 14 December, 2006

LoneSoldier: We all know the story about the incident at Roswell New Mexico. A flying "saucer" crashes in a ranchers field, the RAAF(roswell army airforce) are quickly dispatched to the scene, recovering the craft and its contents, and covering it up with a weather balloon story. It is commonly theorised that whatever crashed there that day, was a alien space craft, and bodys recovered. However, certain events in history, seem to suggest otherwise. What if the craft that crashed wasn't extra-terrestrial in nature, what if the crashed suacer was actually German in nature? To describe this we must go backwards in history to when it all started, in Germany.

_Germany 1912 two years before the Great War of 1914-18. _
A small unknown secret society known as the Thule society (sometimes referred to as the Vril society, and had connections to the bavarian illuminati, among other secret societies.), wandered apon plans to flying disk technology. How they got these plans, i'm still trying to figure out, some suggest that they got them from contact with a adavnaced alien species, others suggest they got them from india (look up on vimanas in the hindu holy book. There were ancient scrolls found with blueprints to flying disk technology, in tibet. These are now in the possession of the chinese space agency). However what i do know however is that junkers (german aircraft manufactures), patented the first flying disk plans in 1912 (If you have the time, look it up its there).

_Germany 1917 during the Great War._
The Thule society, funds junkers to make the first flying disk, and is constructed at some point in 1917. This first disk is named Vril 1. After prolonged testing, the craft was a failure, they couldn't control the craft properly, and more research was started on a efficient control system. The way the craft works is by rotating high powered electro magnets, to distort gravity, creating a anti gravity field round the craft. Thereby negitating gravitational forces on earth, helping it stay up.

_Germany 1920 post Great War._
Another disk is constructed, Vril 2. This one had a efficient control system, which worked perfectly. It could hold 1 crewmember, and could stay aloft for 2 hours. It was said that the craft had a insufficient power source.

_Germany 1925._
A new flying disk is designed and constructed. The craft is called Hannebu 1. This was much larger than Vril 2, it could hold 8 crew, and stay aloft for upto 8 weeks, providing of course that the crew had sufficient supplies. A few of these were made, and put into storage.
_
Germany 1926-1930._
The Kuegal-Bauells project was started, with over 30 of these single seater craft made. They were small, had no armaments, and were short ranged recon craft.
_
Germany 1933._
Adolf Hitler a Thule society member, and his Nazi party comes to power in germany. He begins rebuilding his military, but neglects the importance of the flying disks projects. Attention is shifted from electro magnetic propulsion, to rocketry, and jet propulsion.

_Germany 1938-1942._
Kuegal Bauells are seen over the skies of German occupied territory. Allied pilots sub these "Foo Fighters", no investigation was launched into what these were, however many photos are taken of them. Hitler begins to realise what potential these disks have. He orders a new project, Hannebu 2. This new craft was bigger than the first hannebu, being able to hold at least 20 people. They tested these craft with numerous armanents, in particular was one made with two Panzer VI turrets, above and below. The flying disks, were reported as not being very good for dogfighting. The control system was different to that of a normal aircraft. It could on fly straight forwards or backwards, it could only do right angled turns. It could not "wheel turn", it had to stop to turn. However it could go side to side. Current weapon systems were deemed useless on the hannebu 2, as the metallic projectiles used by the weapons, were effected by the electro magnetic field.

_Germany 1944._
Things were getting desperate for hitler, as the allies were sweeping through france and denmark. He ordered another two projects, Hannebu 3 and the Andromeda project. Hannebu 3 was the same as the last two but could hold upto 30 people, and stay aloft indefinitely. Andromeda, was a cigar shaped craft, that could fly out of atmosphere. It could hold at least two craft, and could hold over 80 people. Only one was rumored to be made.

_Germany 1945._
The allies were in german territory and capturing facilitys. Hitler orders the Kuegal Baull fleet to be destroyed (to stop technology falling into allied hands), and one of them to be sent to japan. Hitler then orders the whole flying disk projects to be sent to Neu Schwabenland Antartica (aka Base 2-11, New Berlin, a not so secret antartic facility made by germany in 1937). All the hannebu craft that were still under construction were dismantled, and shipped to the antartic. All the rest of the craft made their way there under their own power. 7 hours before Berlin falls, hitler escapes to argentina via a ME226 piloted by a female german officer. The Allies march into berlin after tough fighting, nothing remained of hitler, or the flying disk project.

_Roswell New Mexico, 1947._
A flying disk crashes in the ranch of one W.W."Mack" Brazel. The US military are over it in days...and covered up. Why? Wouldn't the evidence of extra-terrestrial intelligence be the most important discovery in the history of man? Or was it perhaps that the crash in question, was a German made flying disk. A year and a half from the end of World War Two, in which millions died, a Nazi disk goes down on US Soil. Was this why they were so quick to cover it up? Think of it this way: Millions of American, British, French, Russian, German et al families had all lost someone at some point. The feeling of jubilation that a tyrannical and evil man had been defeated, and would never return. Then all of a sudden the public finds out that indeed we did not win, but a small outpost still remained. The public finds out that the Nazis have superior technology....There would be rioting and panic on the streets. How angry would you feel if you had just lost your only son fighting a war that still hasn't ended, even after victory was declared a year and a half prior?

_Antartica 1948._
Admiral Byrd(USN), departs from the USA with a large flotilla of ships, including aircraft carriers, and over 4,000 troops. He is defeated, on the antartic continent, by "the last battalion". He limps back to the USA, the whole incident is covered up as a routine survey mission.......(more about this is another article)

There you have it. Greys weren't recovered at roswell, Blonde haired blue-eyed humans were.....

LoneSoldier (AKA Blood Angel)
Article Copyright© LoneSoldier


----------

